# A quick gig!



## Leon (Jan 23, 2007)

Edited again! for youtube videos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0nbyYZ2GVg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLEpz0HKNP0


pics from the gig!












^ L to R: Les (keys and bass), Dan (drums), Luke (guitar and bass)





















^ me and my honey 

no pictures yet of me playing anything other than bass guitar ... but when more come in, i'll update again.

==================
original post:

holy crap! my band's relatively new drummer (as of three weeks ago) and totally new second guitar player (as of two weeks ago) went to one of the biggest clubs in Fort Wayne, Indiana, where they're from, and pimped us out. with their word, they got us a gig March 2nd, paying $600 ($100 a piece).


the thing is, as a band, we've had one practice, and probably have about 10 songs under our belts. we need at least 40~50 for the night. time to learn a load of tunes!


by the way, with the new players, we changed the name of the band to Venyx. thoughts?


----------



## Kotex (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats man!
You have a shit load of work ahead.haha Good luck

I'm not so fond of the name. It's so so.


----------



## Leon (Jan 24, 2007)

it's a band fronted by two chicks, and isn't metal. so, it doesn't have to be metal .

it's a combination of Venus, Roman goddess of love, and Nyx, Greek goddess of the night.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome ! Fort Wayne will never be the same! Just make sure that among the lessons you teach the women to look like all the mistakes they make are intentional... jazz even!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome, Leon!  Great news, man. You're playing out of state and making $100, that's very cool. Good luck and maybe take some pics too.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 26, 2007)

good news dude...

...the name, it sounds kinda sci-fi to me, I think it's the "x"


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2007)

Ya'll should cover some Sepultura \m/

Actually, you could throw together some badass expanded version of singer /guitar player -songwriter type dylan-y songs or something.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 2, 2007)

Venyx. Kind of sounds like an erectile dysfunction drug.  Of course, you do have two good looking chicks fronting the band so it kind of works.


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Ya'll should cover some Sepultura \m/
> 
> Actually, you could throw together some badass expanded version of singer /guitar player -songwriter type dylan-y songs or something.



i keep trying to squeeze metal into the set lists, here and there. so far, i've got HIM's cover of Wicked Game, Ra's cover of Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic, and we do the Wayne's World version of Ballroom Blitz.



Donnie said:


> Venyx. Kind of sounds like an erectile dysfunction drug.  Of course, you do have two good looking chicks fronting the band so it kind of works.




so, counting Shannon/Rosa's gig, i guess that makes three of us?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2007)

Wayne's World version of Time Machine from Black Sabbath. Thats what you need ;p


----------



## Donnie (Mar 2, 2007)

Leon said:


> so, counting Shannon/Rosa's gig, i guess that makes three of us?


----------



## Drew (Mar 2, 2007)

Gametime.  You guys ready?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2007)

Leon said:


> i keep trying to squeeze metal into the set lists, here and there. so far, i've got HIM's cover of Wicked Game,



Heh. My cover band does that, too.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 2, 2007)

do "wind beneath my wings" (the sonata arctica version!)


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2007)

...updating first post with gig pics.
[action=Leon]recycles his threads, instead of creating new ones.[/action]



Drew said:


> Gametime.  You guys ready?



eh 

the first set went... sorta ok. the second set was TERRIBLE. the third set rocked pretty hard. i posted the set-list in another thread, but here it is again for completeness.



Super Duper Love
Karmastition (a mix of some Beyonce song Karma, and Wonder's Superstition)
Vehicle
Seven Days
Lady Marmalade
Fallin
Come On Eileen (a punked up version)
Grape Vine
Suddenly I See
Love is alive
Bitch
Are You Gonna Be My Girl
Just A Girl
Foxy Lady (actually, another mix of some Beyonce tune with Foxy Lady)
99 Red Balloons (a rocked out version, by Goldfinger, i think)


Get it Started
My Sharona
Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (the Ra version )
Hit Me Up
Say It Right
I Wish
How Come You Don't Call Me
Some Kind Of Wonderful
Son of a Preacher Man
Walk Away
Love The One You're With
Harder to Breathe
All The Small Things
Trouble
What's Up



Mother Mother
Black Horse & Cherry Tree
Vertigo
Aint No Other Man
Going Down
Electric Avenue (not the Eddie Grant one, but the Wyclef Jean remix... i did vocals on this one )
The Sweet Escape
Irreplaceable
Game Of Love
Rapture Riders (mix of Blondie's Rapture with Riders On The Storm)
Country Grammar (mix of Nelly, or something, with Sweet Home Alabama)
Can't Stop
Wicked Game (the HIM rocked out version)
Ballroom Blitz (remember the final song from Wayne's World? )
You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## technomancer (Mar 6, 2007)

hmmm

ok -> terrible -> rocked

for an average gig'o'meter rating of good 

That's a nice Strat your other gitarist has... I will own one of those someday.


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2007)

we kept the crowd entertained, so i guess we did our job


----------



## Shawn (Mar 6, 2007)

Great pics, Leon! Nice shirt too.  Looks like you guys had a great gig. Awesome!


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2007)

posted some youtube videos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0nbyYZ2GVg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLEpz0HKNP0


----------



## Shawn (Mar 9, 2007)

Leon, cool vids, great songs too!  I like those chords you're playing in the first vid, very nice, those girls can sure sing too. Great job!


----------



## Leon (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks! we don't perform again until May 4th, but we're hoping to get a dedicated video person, so that we will have vid of the full show.


----------

